

Iranian scientist claims to have invented 'time machine' - mdturnerphys
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/iran/9985757/Iranian-scientist-claims-to-have-invented-time-machine.html

======
jacquesm
How does junk like this make it into the news?

~~~
checker659
He probably time travelled and snuck the story into the news.

